# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Камни и минералы из своей коллекции(изделия, кристаллы и просто коллекционные образцы)

## Lakshmi

Коллекция собирается более четырех лет. В связи с постоянным пополнением и приобретением более крупных образцов хочу предложить на продажу некоторые дубли. Гарантирую натуральность камня и точность его названия (вариант оставления залога и проверки камня у геммолога вполне приемлем)

Также предлагаю индивидуальные консультации по подбору камня. Стоимость двухчасовой консультации 200 грн.

*Некоторые уточнения  исходя из имеющегося опыта во избежание дальнейших недоразумений 

1) Торга на камни нет-цена окончательная
2)  По Украине отправляю только Новой Почтой(за счет получателя) после предоплаты  на карту приватбанка. При этом учитывайте, пожалуйста, комиссию банка! Продавец не должен оплачивать комиссию за вас.
3) За пределы Украины могу отправить Укрпоштой только после предоплаты системой мгновенного перевода(Contact, Мигом либо Western Union) с учетом стоимости отправки(никаких электронных денег и кошельков даже не предлагайте)
4) Бронь не держу более одного-двух дней(это не касается постоянных клиентов и друзей) 
5)Те, кто откладывает "на посмотреть" в Одессе и не уверен в покупке, учтите, что если появится человек, готовый купить сразу-то предпочтение отдается ему.
6)Купленные камешки возврату не подлежат. Я не могу бегать туда сюда на почту только потому, что выбранный камень не оправдал каких-то субъективных эстетических ожиданий. Моя гарантия касается лишь того, что все минералы соответствуют своим названиям и не подвергались обработке, если этого не указано. Да, выбор по фотографии-это всегда риск и ваша ответственность. На вкус и цвет товарища нет. Что поделать-либо вы берете ответственность на себя, либо не покупаете камни через интернет.
*

----------


## Lakshmi

Крупное яйцо из радужного обсидиана, Мексика 65*50 мм *600 грн*
Иризирует сиренево-лиловым цветом.

----------


## Lakshmi

Очень интересный шар.Селадонитовый халцедон из Завалья, сама нашла сырье в Завальевском карьере(фото прилагается)). А шар делал мастер из Кривого Рога, и ему удалось сохранить какую то дикую первозданность камня. Шар коричневый как табак с ярко желтыми фрагментами и зеленой каемочкой. Весь в пещерках, сияющих от микрокристалликов хрусталя. В электрическом свете сияет блестками по всему объему.
Размер 75 мм 
*600 грн*

----------


## Lakshmi

Небольшой спил карельского беломорита *45 грн*

----------


## Lakshmi

Здесь продаю свой позолоченный комплект с бриллиантиками. Фирменнное итальянское изделие, привезен из Милана, не носился.

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=...6#post28668876

----------


## Lakshmi

Топаз полихромный Волынь пластиночка *100 грн*

----------


## Lakshmi

Петерсит с красивой игрой кабошон *250 грн*

----------


## Lakshmi

Прозрачный желтый дендритовый опал-ювелирная вставка *100 грн*

----------


## Lakshmi

Розовый кварцит Размер 50*35*30 мм *40 грн*

----------


## Lakshmi

небольшие кристаллы горного крусталя от 25 до 35 мм по *45 грн*
Прозрачный малыш продан(третий на первом фото и первый на втором фото)

----------


## Lakshmi

Спекулярит (черный авантюрин) 25 грн

----------


## Lakshmi

Галтовинки голубого кружевного агата по *25 грн* осталасьтолько одна галтовинка(первая на фото)
Вложение 4588027Вложение 4588028

маленький кристалл граната-альмандина *25 грн*
Вложение 4588014

кристалл зеленого граната-гроссуляра *30 грн*
Вложение 4588017

лабрадоритик 20*15*10мм-*25 грн*
Вложение 4588026

----------


## Lakshmi

небольшие кристаллики аметиста по *30 грн*
Вложение 4588047Вложение 4588048

кусочки окаменелого дерева по *15 грн*
Вложение 4588052Вложение 4588053

----------


## Lakshmi

Подмосковный рисунчатый кремень (80*100*40 мм) *150 грн*

----------


## Lakshmi

Тигровый с кошачьим глаз, полировка 125*25мм фото даны с лицевой и обратной стороны. *80 грн*

----------


## `KG`

яйцо завораживает. нужно другу подарит.

----------


## Lakshmi

Подвеска из натурального редкого кварцевого кошачьего глаза(в мельхиоре) Подвеска сияет шелковистым блеском и переливается как глаз животного. 
Размер 15*20*15 мм
*80 грн*

----------


## Lakshmi

Сделала дополнительную фотосессию халцедоновому шару в надежде поймать игру хрусталиков, которыми он усыпан. немного удалось.

----------


## Ari

> Розовый агат Боствана, крупная очень красивая галтовина 60*50*20 мм *150 грн*


 Наташа, третй раз прихожу смотреть на эту галтовину  :smileflag: 
Значит нужна она. Надо забрать.  :smileflag:  Забираю.
И кусок гематита там лежит. Если еще есть, то его тоже.

----------


## Ari

Спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## Lakshmi

Сросток кристаллов полупрозрачного полихромного турмалина, клевеландита и лепидолита на непрозрачном полихромном турмалине, 55*37*30мм, Малхан, Забайкалье. "Цветочек"!!)))
*450 грн*

----------


## Lakshmi

Изящные сережки-сердечки из розового кварца, серебро, ручная работа. Длина 2,8 см. Размер камня 13*10мм. Отдаю по цене мастера.
35 долларов

----------


## Lakshmi

Спекулярит (слюдоподобная разновидность гематита) с вкраплениями эгирина. шар на подставке, 53 мм, Петрово
450 грн

Гранитоид с включениями пирротина, шар на подставке, 43 мм, Петрово
350 грн

Рисунчатый кремень, чудесный, яркий, с мордочкой котика)) Шар на подставке, 66мм, Подмосковье
750 грн

Лабрадорит с эффектом кошачьего глаза, шар на подставке, 63 мм, Володарск-Волынский. По шару бегает явственная полоска
550 грн

Гематит-лимонитовый разноцветный кварцит, шар на подставке, 58 мм, Петрово
550 грн

Редкость!! Расщепленные кристаллы цеолита в зеленом полупрозрачном флюорите, шар 41 мм.  В зеленом флюорите есть полностью прозрачные окна, а сам зеленый цвет на самом деле ближе к салатовому.
$31

----------


## Lakshmi

Эксклюзивные ВИП-шары из редких минералов:

Лазурит(не крашенный! не облагороженный!!) с мелкими вкраплениями пирита, шар 100мм, Иркутская обл. , Сибирь
9000р.

Нефрит (подлинный, хорошего качества!), шар 100мм, Саяны
11500р.

Датолит-волластонит-геденбергитовый скарн, шар 100мм, Приморье
12000р

----------


## Lakshmi

Коллекция чудесных мини-шариков!!

1.Родонит с включениями кварца,мини-яйцо, 30*25 мм, $14
2.Великолепный дуэт по 20мм: кварцевый кошачий глаз+яркий амазонит $19
3. Парочка чудесных флюоритов по 26 мм, зеленый с иризацией и полосатая флюоритовая почка. (зеленый продан, полосатый -$14)

----------


## Lakshmi

Поликристалл полупрозрачного полихромного (желтый, розовый, оранжевый) турмалина, 40*20*15мм, Малхан, Забайкалье
$31

----------


## Lakshmi

Шикарные бусы из серебристого обсидиана. Размер бусин 12*10*10 мм, длина 54 см
$40

Шикарное кольцо из редкого минерала гиперстена с сильной серебристой иризацией, серебро 925 пробы, размер 17,5, размер вставки 20*17*6 мм.
$45

Крупный двусторонний подвес из малахита в виде сердца, 36*40*12 мм, 40г, Заир
$25

----------


## Lakshmi

Природная морионовая галька, полированная с одной стороны, 80*65*40 мм, Володарск-Волыннский, *200 грн*

Большой сросток кристаллов дымчатого кварца и полевого шпата, 120*80*70 мм, Володарск-Волынский, *500 грн*

Сросток крупных кристаллов полевого шпата и мориона, местами в красной гематитовой корочке, 120*100*65 мм, Володарск-Волынский, *400 грн*

Крупный двухголовик дымчатого кварца, 120*80*50 мм, Володарск -Волынский. При всей толщине отлично просвечивает! *450 грн*

Слегка уплощенный сросток двухголовых кристаллов дымчатого кварца с легким налетом красного гематита, 90*75*25 мм, Володарск-Волынский. Очень удобно помещается в ладонь!! *280* грн

----------


## Lakshmi

Шикарная друза лавандового аметиста с крупными кристаллами, 150*130*80 мм, Дальнегорск. Очень гармоничная!
19000р.

Редкий, эстетичный образец-друза мориона в срастании с кристаллами амазонита, 155*90*80 мм, Колорадо, США.
34000р

Большая друза горного хрусталя хорошей прозрачности и блеска, с включениями окислов железа. Размер 220*155*75 мм, Приполярный Урал.
12500р

Потрясающий молочный кварц с присыпкой кальцита. Кристаллы растут по типу артишока. Очень нарядный и воздушный сросток! Похож на оперение сказочной птицы. Размер 160*100*85 мм, Дальнегорск
7500р

Рауцитрин, большой монокристалл 135*70*55мм, Перекатное, Якутия
12000р

----------


## Lakshmi

Шикарные бусы из турмалинов всех цветов (есть даже арбузные бусины!!) Длина 47 см
$70

----------


## Lakshmi

Шикарный большой сросток контрастных кристаллов горного хрусталя с присыпкой хлорита у основания, 180*130*70 мм, Приполярный Урал. Вершины целые, природные, не приполированные!
$280

Окаменелое дерево, 85*35*15 мм, Львов. Чудесный образец, весь искрится и сияет!
130 грн

Гранитоид с включениями пирротина, шар на подставке, 43 мм, Петрово
350 грн

Яркий лимонитовый кварцит с прожилочками тигрового глаза, шар на подставке, 33 мм, Кривой Рог
$19

Сфероидальная розетка лепидолита-- "Барботов глаз",60*40*35 мм Минас-Жерайс, Бразилия. Очень красивое сиреневое соцветие кристаллов!!
$37

Разноцветный флюорит со сферолитами медового флюорита сверху, полированная горбушка, вес 0,544 кг, размер 95*75*40 мм
$30

Опал с халцедоном,45*45*25 мм, Крумовград, Болгария
$13

----------


## Lakshmi

Персиково-зеленый флюорит, шар на подставке, 65мм, Забайкалье. Очень славный!!
650 грн

Кварц, гранат, слюда в шпате, шар на подставке 41 мм, Кривой Рог
 350 грн

Шоколадный пегматит, шар на подставке, 36 мм, Волынь
350 грн

Хлорит с пещеркой, в которой сидят мельчайшие кристаллики празема и шарики гетита, шар на подставке 69 мм, Первомайка. 
$33

Крупный яркий подвес из голубоватого амазонита, 76*27*15 мм. Шелковый шнурок в подарок.
$29

Сросток кристаллов полупрозрачного полихромного турмалина, клевеландита и лепидолита на непрозрачном полихромном турмалине, 55*37*30мм, Малхан, Забайкалье. "Цветочек"
$35

----------


## `KG`

красивые камни, особенное шары.

----------


## Lakshmi

Морион, 170*90*75мм, Малхан
8000р.

Дианит(редкий голубой нефрит), 105*100*60 мм, Якутия
11000р

Розовый кальцит, сросток кристаллов 90*75*70 мм, Дальнегорск
3500р

Красивейший дендритовый опал. Японский бисер ТОНО, замша, фурнитура медь позолота США , ручная работа мастера. Размеры кулона 50*60*10 мм
$45

Прозрачный дендритовый опал, ювелирная вставка, 17*11*1.5 мм, 
$9

Пейзажная яшма с халцедоновой прожилкой, двусторонняя полированная форма для массажа 45*31*15 мм,  Стимулирование иммунитета, комфорт, убирание страхов.
$15.

Песочная яшма, большая двустороняя полированная форма для массажа 70*50*22 мм . Омоложение, расслабление, женские практики, очищение от токсинов.
$20

Песочная яшма, двустороняя полированная форма для массажа 45*30*14 мм  Омоложение, расслабление, женские практики, очищение от токсинов.
$8.

Трех- ярусная друза горного хрусталя. Множественные мелкие и крупные кристаллы. Очень необычная!! размер 90*75*60мм
$27

Натуральный дикий янтарик(старые запасы) , фракция по 2,5-4 г. 76 грамм
$60

----------


## Lakshmi

Дымчатый кварц с полихромным турмалином и шпатом, 160*90*100мм, Малхан. 
8500р

Шерл(черный турмалин), кристалл 80*60*55 мм, Малхан, Забайкалье
7500р

Эвдиалит, 125*125*70 мм, Кольский полуостров
7000р

Полихромный турмалин двойниковый кристалл, 60*33*30мм, Малхан
14500р

Гигантский кристалл кварца!! Красавец)) 270*120*90мм, Перекатное, Якутия. Кристалл при таких размерах-самостоятельно может стоять!!
16000р

Желтый исландский шпат, кристалл 85*70*50мм, Додо, Приполярный Урал. Золотое солнышко))
3900р

Кристалл оптического флюорита на матрице, 105*75*60 мм, Дальнегорск. 
7000р

Родохрозит натечный, 115*90*95 мм, Казахстан. 
9000р

----------


## Lakshmi

Брекчия: дымчатый кварц, сцементированный полевым шпатом, полировка, 90*65*40 мм, Володарск-Волынский
170 грн

Складка кварцита(включения хлорита, лимонита. магнетита), полировка, 135*120*55 мм, Кривой Рог. Крупный, увесистый, очень эффектный образец в коллекцию!
350 грн

Тигровый глаз, шар на подставке, 40 мм, Кривой Рог
550 грн

Скарн, шар на подставке,57 мм, Кавказ
750 грн

Пирротин, шар на подставке, 65 мм, Петрово.
800 грн

Красивейший яркий джеспилит с включениями кварца (магнитный). шар на подставке, 83 мм, Кривой Рог
900 грн

Дымчатый кварц с лепидолитом и клевеландитом, Малхан, Забайкалье. Огромный редкий кристалл-элестиал, 240х125х95 мм (размер кристалла)
13000р
Элестиал (или кварц-небожитель)-это многоконечный, складчатый, многослойный кристалл, изобилующий естественными ступенчатыми вершинами и изгибами. По нему мягко течет энергия, которая снимает блокировки и опасения, уравновешивает полярности и открывает путь к необходимым изменениям. Дымчатый элестиал очищает, выводит токсины, вытягивает негативную энергию из окружающей среды и человека, заменяя ее защитным вибрирующим светом.

Флюорит (сферолиты) со 2-й натечной генерацией, Хурайское, Забайкалье. Редкий яркий образец. 180х125х85 мм
22000р

Горный хрусталь (№2), сросток кристаллов с хорошей прозрачностью. Наиболее крупный кристалл обладает идеальной прозрачностью. Образец может самостоятельно стоять. Нечастный для данного месторождения образец. Имеющиеся окислы можно легко снять. Перекатное, Восточная Сибирь. 125х80х60 мм.
12000р

----------


## Lakshmi

Вынуждена опять распродавать кое-что из своей коллекции. В этот раз очень достойные, редкие образцы. есть много фоторгафий, по запросу пришлю со всех сторон. 

Датолит, цельный большой монокристалл 100*70*40 мм, Дальнегорск, Приморье
850 грн


 Великолепный редкий агат с включениями пирита и гематита, горбушка, полировка, 90*40*30 мм, Кривой Рог, Артемовский карьер. Редкость!!!
450 грн


Натечный гетит с разноцветной побежалостью на джеспилите, 95*55*30 мм, Кривой Рог
200 грн


 Кремень, полировка-галечка, 60*60*30мм, Украина
350 грн

----------


## `KG`

давно хотел спросить. Вы камни свои покупаете\ меняете или ездите их выкапываете?

----------


## Lakshmi

больше первое. Но в экспедиции тоже езжу, пока только в пределах Украины. Отчеты о поездках выкладываю здесь на форуме в теме Камни и минералы

----------


## Lakshmi

Сросток кристаллов диопсида, 135*120*125 мм , Якутия 
$100


Хрустальная подвеска. Прозрачная капелька, есть радужная ирис-зона. Серебро. Размер 25*15мм (без подвеса) Непал, Гималаи
950 грн


Красавец зеленый авантюрин, шар на подставке, 49мм
650 грн


Такой уютный, теплый розовый кварцитоподобный песчаник, шар на подставке, 58 мм, Житомирская обл.
700 грн


Очаровательный солнечный желтый мрамор, шар на подставке, 73 мм, Крым
1000 грн


Красивейших нежных оттенков флюорит, шар на подставке, 73 мм, Забайкалье
1100 грн


Иризирующий микроклин , шар на подставке, 41 мм, Урал
550 грн

----------


## сытый

Вас случайно не интересует такое
Вложение 10701795Вложение 10701796

----------


## Lakshmi

спасибо, нет)

----------


## Lakshmi

Датолит, цельный большой монокристалл 100*70*40 мм, Дальнегорск, Приморье
850 грн
Вложение 10822706

Метеорит, 65*30*25 мм, вес 70г, Сихотэ-Алинь. (Копия сертификата на партию из Комитета по метеоритам прилагается) Железный звездный дракон!
2500 грн
Вложение 10822712

Стихтит в серпентине ("атлантасит"), 55*60*30 мм, Алтай.
800 грн
Вложение 10822709

Необыкновенной красоты вивианит(керченит),100*80*50мм, Керчь
Кристаллы идеальной формы, в виде звездочки
700 грн
Вложение 10822685

Марказит, друза 60*50*35 мм, старые советские сборы
500 грн
Вложение 10822687

Идеально-черный глянцевый дымчатый кварц, монокристалл с индукционной гранью. В сильном источнике света просвечивает насквозь. В обычном освещении выглядит как морион. Размер 95*45*35 мм, Казахстан
500 грн
Вложение 10822710

Кварцевый кошачий глаз, полировка 100*50*35 мм, Кривой Рог
400 грн
Вложение 10822684

P/S В наличии только то, чьи фотографии не удалены. Остальное-продано.

----------


## Lakshmi

Двухголовый кристалл светлого полихромного турмалина, 60*20*20 мм, Малхан, Забайкалье 
1500 грн
Вложение 10860715

Многочисленные обособления кристаллов прозрачного рубеллита на расщепленном лепидолите, 110*80*40 мм, Малхан, Забайкалье. Красивейший, обильный образец!
2000 грн
Вложение 10860714

Полихромный турмалин в пегматите, размер центрального кристалла 65*25 мм, размер образца 130*6*70 мм, Малхан, Забайкалье. Старые советские сборы. Очень достойный образец!
5500 грн
Вложение 10860713

Тигровый глаз, кабошон(высокий) 16*10*6 мм
100 грн
Вложение 10860718

Шикарный тигровый глаз, шар на подставке 52 мм, Кривой Рог 
750 грн
Вложение 10860731

Серебристый пегматит, 73 мм, шар на подставке, Петрово 
950 грн
Вложение 10860730

Тигровый глаз, большая полировка, 160*110*30 мм, Кривой Рог
450 грн
Вложение 10860733

----------


## Lara13

Природный сердолик (не гретый, не окрашенный), 30*15*10 мм, Якутия
100 грн
Наташа, бронирую

----------


## Lakshmi

ок, отложила!)

----------


## Lakshmi

Кварц с зелеными фантомами вероятно хлорита, 60*40*40 мм, Африка. Хрусталь отличной прозрачности, прекрасная семейка! Фантомы четкие. Есть еще мнение, что это могут быть включения фуксита или селадонита.
*1100 грн*
Вложение 11976657

Розовый кварц в серебре, филигрань, ручная работа мастера. Комплект:серьги + кольцо. Размер кольца-17. Размер вставок-26*14 мм. В свое время эти камни очень мне помогли, теперь хотят идти дальше. Глубокий питающий розовый цвет восстанавливает Анахату, исцеляет энергополе, помогает принять себя и других.
*125 долларов*
Вложение 11976659Вложение 11976660

----------

